# bone tree and skeleton plant



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

When I was thinking of gift ideas for my secret reaper, I came up with the idea of making a small tree out of bones. As I was creating it, I thought of a better idea - a skeleton plant (where the skeleton is starting to grow but not full grown yet). I asked my family members and they thought the skeleton tree was a better idea for the gift.

I have added pictures of both projects. The skeleton tree looks a little different than what I gave my secret reaper. I really liked what I made him, so I had to make one for myself!


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

skeleton plant


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

skeleton plant for secret reaper victim


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What a fun piece, and I think the best part is the little instruction card that comes with it

"attracts zombies" - LOL. Guess I better not add one of _these_ plants to my butterfly garden.


----------



## Death in the Reaper (Apr 23, 2007)

Both ideas are really cool. The finished bone plant looks neat though I must say. I'd like to plant that skeleton one in our neighbors yard see how they like zombies roaming their yard at night! lol


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

I like em both, nice work!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work! What fun projects!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Yes I love the card too! What a fun prop and a great gift. Fertilize with bad children.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Feel free to send me one of each i will plant them right away. Very original, great work.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments! When I show my projects to my friends and neighbours, they think I am crazy for doing this throughout the summer or just plain weird.
It is great that I have another community (on this forum) to share these ideas.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Very original. I like them both.


----------

